# Post a pic of your Pinarello!



## Donn12

How is there no picture thread for the world's best looking bike? If there is a thread maybe its not at the top of the forum? 

Here is a pic of The Mistress
View attachment 277507


----------



## jonsta

Here's mine. Finally finished - no more spending!
View attachment 277518


----------



## askmass

Low res phone capture of how I ride around "Paris" for miles and miles...

View attachment 277537


----------



## djrbikes

View attachment 277557


----------



## ENVIGADO

Here is mine


----------



## marcelogoes

My Dogma 2.

View attachment 277574


----------



## AnthonyL88

View attachment 277577


My Dogma 2 on the left and my friend Colnago EPS on the right.


----------



## bmorgan4

View attachment 277582
View attachment 277583
With my training wheels, looks much better with my 404 or 808 tubies!


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

I actually just had my Pinarello Record featured on CycleExif head over and take a look. 
Pinarello Record

More pics on my flickr page too.
1983 Pinarello Record - a set on Flickr

View attachment 277586


----------



## AJ88V

For those of us slumming it.....
(compared to all you lucky Dogma riders)

Still haven't installed my HED wheels, but the brakes have been changed since this photo.


----------



## Donn12

Robson - WOW. those pics in the link are unbelievable


----------



## flattire

View attachment 277600


----------



## AJ88V

flattire said:


> View attachment 277600


Ouch. That will bring down the mood in this thread. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## flattire

AJ88V said:


> Ouch. That will bring down the mood in this thread. Sorry for your troubles.


That was a while ago. But I still have a bad attitude regarding Pinarello and their crappy warranty/customer service. The first frame I bought cracked at the dropout/chainstay after only 9 months of use. Took a couple of months to get another. That one (pictured) broke in the middle of the downtube after a couple of years. They gave me nothing for my troubles. Technically they were within their rights as the warranty had then expired, but 2 broken frames, time spent with a borrowed friend's bike, 2 rebuilds on my time and they offered me nothing, not even a low-cost replacement. I did like the bike though.

The good news is when I was shopping for a replacement frame I found a NOS Serrotta Fierte for a great price on eBay, I still am riding that one, it's a fabulous bike.


----------



## itsjon

My wife's Dogma - Red Racer
View attachment 277713


----------



## djrbikes

Only downside of Campy is that I can't use my Dura Ace wheels. They look great on your wife's Dogma and she sure looks fast.


----------



## Sturmvogel

Here is my brandnew Dogma 65.1 that I picked up in Italy yesterday. It has Campy EPS Super Record and 2013 Cosmic SLE wheels. Looks amazing to me. Had a 70km test drive today and the EPS works flawlessly and the whole bike feels very stable and fast.
View attachment 277767


----------



## ejabbale

View attachment 277774
View attachment 277775


----------



## Cinelli 82220

This is an old pic, pedals were just for test rides while I was getting the fit right.
There's a regular Sky Dogma 60.1 in the basement too, for backup.


----------



## killer59

New Pinarello Kohb. Love it!


----------



## antihero77

What saddle bag is that?


----------



## antihero77

Djrbikes what saddle bag are you using


----------



## askmass

Sturmvogel said:


> Here is my brandnew Dogma 65.1 that I picked up in Italy yesterday. It has Campy EPS Super Record and 2013 Cosmic SLE wheels. Looks amazing to me. Had a 70km test drive today and the EPS works flawlessly and the whole bike feels very stable and fast.
> View attachment 277767



OK, I'm officially jealous now.

Congrats!


----------



## killer59

antihero77 said:


> What saddle bag is that?


Fizik


----------



## djrbikes

Timbuk2. A little big, but I want room for 2 tubes, 2 C2O cartridges and tire levers. We have bad roads and on long rides two flats are possible.


----------



## spas

*Here is my Doggy*

View attachment 277820


----------



## shearwater

View attachment 278082
View attachment 278081


----------



## jwl325

Such beautiful bikes!!! I hope my little FP4 will be welcomed as well...

View attachment 278092


----------



## Dariob

Hi can you tell me what do you use to atach the garmin to your most handlebar?
I see is coming from the bottom
Thanks


----------



## djrbikes

View attachment 278126
​use the standard mount and the largest bands that come with it. They will go around the stem


----------



## shearwater

[SUP][/SUP]Link below for Racewaredirect. Garmin mount for integrated bars

Garmin 200/500/800 Integrated Mount-RaceWare Direct

You cannot spend £000s on a bike and mount your Garmin with rubber bands!!...


----------



## djrbikes

The underside mount will not work on newer bars. The screw holes do not match and the mounts can cause cracking to the carbon. There was a mount that worked with the older integrated bars:


----------



## shearwater

The mount does work with the new bars. I had them fitted by the UK Pinarello importer just last week.
There are two threaded holes under the bars.
Are you sure the bars you're talking about weren't Chinarello???
View attachment 278135


----------



## djrbikes

How old is your bar? Also your mount looks totally different than the Pinarello mount in my picture. My dealer gave me the mount when I bought the bike. He said the mount is no longer compatible with the newer bars, but threw it in the box when he packed the bike for me. Perhaps the mount you picked up is designed for the newer bars. I hope you don't have the cracking issue.


----------



## shearwater

No Message


----------



## shearwater

No message


----------



## Dariob

Thanks a lot look great !!!


----------



## djrbikes

deleted


----------



## shearwater

No message


----------



## djrbikes

Sorry if you felt that way. Definitely did not mean to diss you. I just wanted to pass along the info from the shop where I got my bike. I asked a couple of Pina shops and they recommended that I go with the standard Garmin mount, but if you look at Wiggin's Team Sky bike you can see he has some type of set up like yours.


----------



## Master Mechanic

My Classic ride: 1995 Stelvio with 6500 Ultegra and Rolf Vector Comp wheels










Current build: 2007 Dogma Magnesium:


----------



## Tminor44

View attachment 278253
She's been treating me nice! Just need some new wheels one day soon..any suggestions?


----------



## AnthonyL88

How much are you looking to spend? The new Zipp 202 FC are nice and I also like Enve wheels.


----------



## echeng

Ok, chipping in my Dogma 65.1 for viewing pleasure ....


----------



## echeng

Ok, let me add a little spice for your jealousy  .....


----------



## echeng

Sharing a friend's vintage collection of Pinarello ...

Looks like there is no thread on Cipollini, thought I will share it here with all you Super bike lovers my other beautiful Italian bike ...


----------



## nescafe

echeng said:


> Ok, chipping in my Dogma 65.1 for viewing pleasure ....


Winner!


----------



## zion rasta

*Here is my new Dogma 2*

Dogma 2 BoB, 57.5, SRAM red, zipp 404


----------



## zion rasta

View attachment 279540


Dogma 2 57.5, zipp, Red, ritchey superlogic stem 120mm


----------



## vokey_sg

View attachment 279546


Dogma 65.1 size 50, just collected 2 weeks ago and built up by my buddy last week. The ride is ultra smooth and of course with the trademark Pina handling.


----------



## nescafe

vokey_sg said:


> View attachment 279546
> 
> 
> Dogma 65.1 size 50, just collected 2 weeks ago and built up by my buddy last week. The ride is ultra smooth and of course with the trademark Pina handling.


Sweet! Btw, if you don't mind me asking, what's your height? I'm in between going for a 46.5 or 50 Paris and just gathering info (I will be able to try both though, so not super concerned). I'm 166.5cm btw.

Nice bike!


----------



## vokey_sg

nescafe said:


> Sweet! Btw, if you don't mind me asking, what's your height? I'm in between going for a 46.5 or 50 Paris and just gathering info (I will be able to try both though, so not super concerned). I'm 166.5cm btw.
> 
> Nice bike!


Thanks, nescafe.

I'm 168cm. I have a Prince in 46.5, it fits me well too but needs more spacers as a result of it's shorter head tube. Also, as age is catching up, I figured I go for one size bigger for better comfort. So far no regrets.


----------



## ajima98

View attachment 279715



View attachment 279716


Hi all,
My Dogma 65.1 size 50. Love it!!!!


----------



## nescafe

vokey_sg said:


> Thanks, nescafe.
> 
> I'm 168cm. I have a Prince in 46.5, it fits me well too but needs more spacers as a result of it's shorter head tube. Also, as age is catching up, I figured I go for one size bigger for better comfort. So far no regrets.


Cheers vokey! Yeah, may have to consider my flexibility too with the decision on either a 465 or 500. Trying to schedule tomorrow, so will find out then!


----------



## Haagis58

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> I actually just had my Pinarello Record featured on CycleExif head over and take a look.
> Pinarello Record
> 
> More pics on my flickr page too.
> 1983 Pinarello Record - a set on Flickr


Absolutely beautiful, this bike just says "class". Thank you for sharing and congrats on the PR.


----------



## boulderbobo

*New to me last night*

This is truly an awesome machine. :thumbsup:
View attachment 279797


----------



## Dariob

*this are my beauties*

View attachment 279828
View attachment 279829


----------



## scarsgo

My 2000 Pinarello Paris with Campy Record. I've owned it since new.

View attachment 280084


----------



## trice9

for color 850, is the black a matte, gloss, something else? and same for the orange. Thank you.



bmorgan4 said:


> View attachment 277582
> View attachment 277583
> With my training wheels, looks much better with my 404 or 808 tubies!


----------



## shoegazer

My Kobh with SRAM Red, Enve 45Ts, seatpost, & bars.
View attachment 281870


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Maybe the first Kobh posted here. Neat bike!


----------



## tullymars

Just picked up my first. WOOHOO!

View attachment 282271


----------



## WetWillie

View attachment 282349

My Pinarello Prince SL


----------



## h4nc0

View attachment 283212

65.1 Size 51.5


----------



## skova265

why can't i see any pictures?


----------



## antihero77

Yeah I can't see anything either.


----------



## Donn12

The RBR server blew out a couple months ago and all pics were lost. I thnk only pics posted after that are still on.


----------



## antihero77

View attachment 288596


My black beauty


----------



## antihero77

Can someone explain how to post a picture. Can't seem to get it to work.
Thank you


----------



## Barts27

You need to upload a picture to photobucket or flikr. Then you can insert the picture in the forum.


----------



## antihero77

My baby


----------



## Donn12

that looks incredible...is it custom?


----------



## antihero77

No it's a dogma2 giro ditalia edition


----------



## Dariob

here they go again


----------



## Donn12

View attachment 288649
View attachment 288649
View attachment 288649


----------



## deepakvrao

FPQuattro Ultegra. Nice ride. Bought it after I crashed my earlier bike by hitting an ******* motorcyclist at 35 kmph.

View attachment 288704

View attachment 288705


----------



## Dave R32

Here is my SDG3K

Size = 54
Groupset = Ultergra 6700
Wheels = A23 laced to DA7900 hubs
Tyres = GP4000s 25c
Pedals = Speedplay Zero
Cockpit = Deda RHM02
Seat Post = Deda Superleggra
Saddle - Prologo 


Cheers
Dave.


----------



## thompgr44

*My Bike*

2012 Paris Team Sky
Groupset = Shimano Ultegra 6800 11 Speed
Wheels = Shimano Ultegra 6800 11 Speed 
Pedals = Shimano Ultegra 6700 SPD-SL - Grey
Saddle = Fizik Arione Wingflex Kium 
Tape = DiPell Vintage


----------



## itsjon

*My 2013 Dogma with DuraAce DI2*


----------



## Rokh Hard

2014 Pina Rokh aka "Rokh Hard" -


----------



## Sisniega

Dogma 65.1 2014 Italian Colors Dura ace di2 components w rotor 3d+ crank


----------



## rplace13

Any good? I think it needs more orange.


----------



## rplace13

The Wife's, Could not convince her to go orange.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

rplace13 said:


> Any good? I think it needs more orange.


Change to black handlebar tape, black cables, black tape on the seatpost, and black rim logos, or even better just peel them off. Then get an orange saddle.


----------



## Donn12

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Change to black handlebar tape, black cables, black tape on the seatpost, and black rim logos, or even better just peel them off. Then get an orange saddle.


AMEN! all the different colors make it too busy. that is a gorgeous bike but it has way too much going on. getting rid of the decals and the heinous white trim will bring out the orange. I would also probably change the hoods to black? not trying to be a jerk - I really like the looks of that frame.


----------



## rplace13

For the most part been there done that. For my tastes black tape and housing is pretty boring. Don't be like the rest of lemmings and break away from the pack. Black is so safe because it hides the dirt on the bars and grease on the housing, but I say invest $40 a couple of times a year and retape the bars.

I do agree on the wheel decals, but I'm not 100% sure I am keeping them so might let the next owner decide. I've yet to find an orange Fizik arione with carbon rails...but always looking.

Here it is in more murdered out mode. Thanks for the suggestions but not really for me. The more obnoxious the bike the faster you better be to back it up. Black tape = slow climber :devil:









I have a Colnago with Art Décor paint as well. Again not everyone's cup of tea but if you are going to ride Italian bikes they better have some flair, else why not just ride a Trek/Specialized.


----------



## Rokh On

rplace13 said:


> Black tape = slow climber :devil:


Hey, I resemble that remark. I don't have the decals on my 202's and it didn't help either.


----------



## crydaddy

Here is my Kobh. can't wait to ride her once weather permits!!!


----------



## Barts27

This is my Dogma. Last sunday I rode her for the first time and I liked it a lot.


----------



## shinntonic

Here is my FPQuattro


----------



## GoodWine

Here's a couple of pics of what I think is an early 80's Super Record Frameset

Impossible to say for sure because there were no component parts, just the frameset. However after a fair bit of searching on the old interweb I reckon it is a Super Record.

The main reference point to differentiate this frame from a Treviso frame of the same age (looking at the Pinarello catalogue from 1982) are the chrome front forks.

I also don't think it's much later than 1982 because of the flat crown forks and the single set of bottle cage mounts.

Pinarello-1 017 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pinarello-1 006 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pinarello-1 012 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pinarello-1 003 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Pinarello-1 007 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## reig3

My ROKH, love it. Need to ride it more!!


----------



## reig3

Well that didn't work


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

GoodWine said:


> Here's a couple of pics of what I think is an early 80's Super Record Frameset
> 
> Impossible to say for sure because there were no component parts, just the frameset. However after a fair bit of searching on the old interweb I reckon it is a Super Record.
> 
> The main reference point to differentiate this frame from a Treviso frame of the same age (looking at the Pinarello catalogue from 1982) are the chrome front forks.
> 
> I also don't think it's much later than 1982 because of the flat crown forks and the single set of bottle cage mounts.
> 
> Pinarello-1 017 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Pinarello-1 006 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Pinarello-1 012 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Pinarello-1 003 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Pinarello-1 007 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



BEAUTY!! paint looks to be in good shape, shame about the decals though. if you haven't seen it, I have a Pinarello Record which I am fairly certain is about an '83.

I've posted the link on the first page, but here's a link to some pics to save you from digging.

how do you plan on building this one? Full retro, or with modern components?

1983 Pinarello Record - a set on Flickr

Pinarello Record


----------



## GoodWine

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> BEAUTY!! paint looks to be in good shape, shame about the decals though. if you haven't seen it, I have a Pinarello Record which I am fairly certain is about an '83.
> 
> I've posted the link on the first page, but here's a link to some pics to save you from digging.
> 
> how do you plan on building this one? Full retro, or with modern components?
> 
> 1983 Pinarello Record - a set on Flickr
> 
> Pinarello Record


As soon as I bought my frameset I started looking around the net for other 80's Pinarello's and yours was one of the stand out bikes I came across.

My intended build is going to be pretty similar to your one.

Campag Chorus 10 speed shifters and mechs with a Campag silver compact chainset and Chorus 10 speed hubs laced to H+ Son grey box section rims.

Probably going to be a month or so before I start the build.

Will post pics when it comes together.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

awesome! I'm looking forward to seeing the build progress!


----------



## Matt Lucas

My FP Due with FFWD 60mm clinchers. She has slowly been upgraded with a full Ultegra drive train from original 105. Now just under 9,000kms from new but like my grandfather's axe the only bits to have done anything like that distance are the frame, BB and the stem.


----------



## manos bmw

My new beauty!!!!


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

Why would you do that?! 

Now you have no excuses!? You can't blame the bike anymore 

haha, beauty!!


----------



## manos bmw




----------



## manos bmw




----------



## manos bmw




----------



## manos bmw




----------



## manos bmw




----------



## Rokh Hard

damn....thats a nice series of yer dogma....i dont know wether to "KUDOS!!!" or whip out a jar of vasoline!!.....how about both! NICE RIDE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerneil

My new 2014 Movistar Dogma 65.1 Think 2.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## beshannon

:thumbsup:


----------



## shogun!

Hirokushi


----------



## antihero77

Stunning shogun


----------



## shogun!

Hirokushi


----------



## Rokh Hard

took Rokh Hard dancing in the Joshua Tree desert over the weekend.....enjoy.















Bike Ride Profile | Pipes Canyon Romp with Joshua Tree Teaser near Pioneertown | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## octave

MMsRepBike said:


>



beautiful Paris!! 

what kind of saddle is that? how does it feel on the ol' perineum? i have been trying to find a saddle that doesn't put me at risk of destroying my business, and am currently using a Specialized Romin Evo...


----------



## MMsRepBike

octave said:


> beautiful Paris!!
> 
> what kind of saddle is that? how does it feel on the ol' perineum? i have been trying to find a saddle that doesn't put me at risk of destroying my business, and am currently using a Specialized Romin Evo...


Thanks. It's a PRO Aerofuel saddle. I think it's fine but I'm not sure. I find it plenty comfortable but I think it may make my little man a bit numb after rides over 75 miles.
It could also be my new handlebars though and how they force the wind over my knees right into my crotch. As it's been getting warmer it's been going away more.

I've ordered a PRO Falcon Carbon saddle to try out as well, which is a standard shape, just to see if it's the bars or not.

I really like the seat, it's dead flat, which is important for me, and made of great materials. The shell is very nice and supportive and the memory foam is a great quality. Very quality feeling saddle under the butt. After long rides I have zero issues other than my little Johnson gets a bit numb feeling for a few hours.

Only problem I have with it is that the graphics on the foam rub off over time. I'd rather they just not have put them there to start with.


----------



## octave

MMsRepBike said:


> Thanks. It's a PRO Aerofuel saddle. I think it's fine but I'm not sure. I find it plenty comfortable but I think it may make my little man a bit numb after rides over 75 miles.
> It could also be my new handlebars though and how they force the wind over my knees right into my crotch. As it's been getting warmer it's been going away more.
> 
> I've ordered a PRO Falcon Carbon saddle to try out as well, which is a standard shape, just to see if it's the bars or not.
> 
> I really like the seat, it's dead flat, which is important for me, and made of great materials. The shell is very nice and supportive and the memory foam is a great quality. Very quality feeling saddle under the butt. After long rides I have zero issues other than my little Johnson gets a bit numb feeling for a few hours.
> 
> Only problem I have with it is that the graphics on the foam rub off over time. I'd rather they just not have put them there to start with.


thanks for the info on the saddle! if the specialized romin evo does not do the trick (i don't have numbness, only shrinkage which i feared was due to lack of circulation, but, like you, i also wonder if it is just the cold... we will see) i will be looking for alternatives. it is a frightening thing, the thought that riding your bike could cause some serious troubles.


----------



## Craftworks




----------



## HunkerDown

Here's mine. A 62cm Big Dog(ma).

HD


----------



## Jaeger99

^^^ That is fantastic!


----------



## Jaeger99

Not an especially great pic, but from my early morning ride yesterday:


----------



## Snakebitten

Craftworks said:


> View attachment 296404
> View attachment 296405
> View attachment 296406
> View attachment 296407
> View attachment 296408


Super gorgeous....and in my favorite color combo.


----------



## Travis Bickel

My '83 Record. It is in near perfect condition including decals. Sorry for the crappy pictures.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

That's two huge Pinas on this page. 

You won't see that from one of those companies that make S-M-L frames.


----------



## 768Q

The Dogma K arrived yesterday from over sea's it will be this winters project, such great paint and feel it is um-believable this is my 1st Pina.


----------



## Wirenut

My new F8!


----------



## Andre_agostinho

Here's mine Paris Hilton


----------



## stelvio66




----------



## antihero77

stelvio66 said:


> View attachment 299677
> View attachment 299678
> View attachment 299679


You have three of the same bike?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Well they all have that weird saddle.

Bottom pic has a photoshopped look to it though.


----------



## velodog

antihero77 said:


> You have three of the same bike?


But they're different colors.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Same Speedplays, same stems, same saddle, same gruppo, same wheels.

Consistent!


----------



## stelvio66

This is over 3 year period. The Red/Wht was sent back due to paint flaw which is a shame because it was gorgeous in person. The Red and Black Dogma 2 is for sale actually...well, the frameset at least.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

That's a shame, the red and white is nice. If I get an F8 it will be the red and white one!


----------



## Jonas111

Just got this put together today. Trying out saddles so don't mind the color of the saddle.


----------



## Barts27

Why do you have your handle bar/stem combo in this ugly position?
If you need it to sit in the right way, your frame is too small. Sory but I can't like the way your Pina looks like. 

I don't understand that people buy an expensive frame to build up a bike and don't pay attention to the _aesthetics_ of the whole picture.


----------



## Jonas111

Barts27 said:


> Why do you have your handle bar/stem combo in this ugly position?
> If you need it to sit in the right way, your frame is too small. Sory but I can't like the way your Pina looks like.
> 
> I don't understand that people buy an expensive frame to build up a bike and don't pay attention to the _aesthetics_ of the whole picture.


Just got the bike put together yesterday and they used the dimensions from my old bike. We are trying stems/handlebar positions and saddles to get the best ride possible. This stem won't be on long. 

Thanks for the negative criticism. I am not to worried about aesthetics. I mainly like it to fit me properly and the ride to be comfortable.


----------



## velodog

Jonas111 said:


> Just got the bike put together yesterday and they used the dimensions from my old bike. We are trying stems/handlebar positions and saddles to get the best ride possible. This stem won't be on long.
> 
> Thanks for the negative criticism. I am not to worried about aesthetics. I mainly like it to fit me properly and the ride to be comfortable.


On a positive note, it sure does my heart good that you put fit before the aesthetic. You know, like a real cyclist.


----------



## Jonas111

velodog said:


> On a positive note, it sure does my heart good that you put fit before the aesthetic. You know, like a real cyclist.


Optimism at its finest. Thanks. I think.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Barts27 said:


> I don't understand that people buy an expensive frame to build up a bike and don't pay attention to the _aesthetics_ of the whole picture.


Well if you ride the thing it doesn't really matter what it looks like.

Impressive that you can analyse Jonas' fit from one picture of his bike, and without seeing him on the bike, or seeing him at all.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Barts27 said:


> If you need it to sit in the right way, your frame is too small. Sory but I can't like the way your Pina looks like.
> 
> I don't understand that people buy an expensive frame to build up a bike and don't pay attention to the _aesthetics_ of the whole picture.


I don't understand asshat posts like this. You don't have to "like" his bike and he probably doesn't care what you think anyway. 

Good looking Pinarello and keep on riding...


----------



## Barts27

Sorry, but is this forum topic some sort of backslapping experience? sorry that I ruined the party 
Seriously; If you can't deal with feedback why post your bike on a forum that 1) is not finished and 2) doesn't look good with the handlebar/stem combo.

I agree on the fact that the position on the bike is most important, but it doesn't make sense to buy an expensive frame that is not suitable for your riding style or position on the bike. If you need that high stem or for instance a very long seatpost you most consider buying a larger frame or another model to make the bike look good IMHO.

I do like the F8 more and more over time. I like my 65.1 Think 2 better. In real life the F8 looks much better then on the pictures so I can understand that you bought the F8, but that bike deserves a stunning apparence.


----------



## Jonas111

I am curious how you think the frame doesn't fit me? I left the stem high to try a couple different options and I was worried coming from a S Works and going to an F8 that there would be some geometry differences that I wouldn't notice until I rode it. I didn't want them to cut it off until we are a 100% sure. 

In all seriousness it doesn't matter to me what you think of the appearance anyway. I post it up here because I love it and I like seeing everyone elses ride. It rides amazing so far on the short rides I have been on. Looking forward to going on a long ride to see how it fits. 

I personally didn't like the look of the 65.1 and was going to stick with the S Works Tarmac but when I got the option to get the F8 and in the color I wanted I jumped at it. So far it seems like I made a good choice. 



Barts27 said:


> Sorry, but is this forum topic some sort of backslapping experience? sorry that I ruined the party
> Seriously; If you can't deal with feedback why post your bike on a forum that 1) is not finished and 2) doesn't look good with the handlebar/stem combo.
> 
> I agree on the fact that the position on the bike is most important, but it doesn't make sense to buy an expensive frame that is not suitable for your riding style or position on the bike. If you need that high stem or for instance a very long seatpost you most consider buying a larger frame or another model to make the bike look good IMHO.
> 
> I do like the F8 more and more over time. I like my 65.1 Think 2 better. In real life the F8 looks much better then on the pictures so I can understand that you bought the F8, but that bike deserves a stunning apparence.


----------



## Barts27

You are right. My opinion is irrelevant. I only give my opinion, so please do what is best for you. I only want to say that if you are on a forum you have to deal with comments. I did not want to offend you in the first place but I want to be honest about the thinks I see.
By the way; I also love my Tamrac S-works SL4, but I noticed that I am faster and less fatigue when I end my ride on my Dogma 65.1.


----------



## Jonas111

Dont get me wrong, I am fine with comments on any forum. I am on quite few forums and mainly go on them to meet like minded people. I try and learn as much as I can everyday. I love learning about things I do as a hobby. 

i am not offended. I am still curious how you can fit someone to a bike without seeing them? 

I ordered the new SL5 but they weren't going to ship the color I wanted until December. The F8 was available in 5 days. I don't regret it at all. Love the F8. I so far like the feel a lot. 

Not offended. 



Barts27 said:


> You are right. My opinion is irrelevant. I only give my opinion, so please do what is best for you. I only want to say that if you are on a forum you have to deal with comments. I did not want to offend you in the first place but I want to be honest about the thinks I see.
> By the way; I also love my Tamrac S-works SL4, but I noticed that I am faster and less fatigue when I end my ride on my Dogma 65.1.


----------



## Barts27

Ok thanks. I was triggered by the angle of your stem and did not like what I saw. That's all. I hope for you that you will find the correct position on the F8 and that you can turn it into a real hot bike. Have a nice ride.:thumbsup:
The SL5 is also a great bike and maybe my first choice but I can understand why you picked the F8. That bike is growing on me since first introduction. The Dogma's have a certain sex appeal that I can't describe but what you often don't find with other bikes.


----------



## Jaeger99

Jonas111 said:


> i am not offended. I am still curious how you can fit someone to a bike without seeing them?


He can't.


----------



## 768Q

Well just put the finishing touch's on the DogmaK I picked up the frame off ebay all the way from a bike shop in Moldovia, Ultegra 11 speed build and I do plan on adding a set of Roll wheels eventually till then a set of my older Mavic's will do. Just did a 1/2 mile loop to check out the shifting, etc. ready for a 40 mile ride now ;-)


----------



## sw150

I think it's just about done now. My new wheels came into day so I went to the shop and put them on. Ksyrium 125's


----------



## Cinelli 82220

That's great, it looks like the frame and wheels were meant for each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## afm223

My new (to me) FP3. I bought this to replace my cracked Cervelo RS. I've only got two rides on her so far, but so far I'm pleased. Even though this frameset is over 450 grams heavier than the Cervelo I can't feel it on the road. I'm taking her out for a century this weekend, so that will be the test for how I like her for the long haul.

FWIW, this picture was taken before I ever got to ride the bike and I have since moved the stem down by 10mm.


----------



## antihero77

She finally arrived bob f8


----------



## velodog

antihero77 said:


> She finally arrived bob f8


Tires don't match.


----------



## antihero77

It's a spare


----------



## Donn12

You have a Dogma F8 as a spare? Well Done!


----------



## antihero77

No I have a dogma2 and now the f8 the rear wheel is a spare. Not that rich lol


----------



## antihero77

HI I just wanted to give a quick update to the bike. I am comparing it to my dogma2 and have never ridden a 65.1 so this is just compared to the 2. First off this bike is a rocket. It is very stiff. Actually the front end is very noticeably stiffer compared to the 2. It does not soak up road vibration like the 2 did you feel the all the bumps. Now to the plus side of things. This bike is a dream to ride super fast and climbs like a beast. My dogma 2 feels so sluggish compared to this bike. If anyone is considering this bike do it just keep in mind that this bike is Stiff.


----------



## Donn12

antihero - is it stiff and solid or just stiff? I tried an R5 and it was a little lighter but felt brittle. My 65.1 feels smooth and stiff and I do lots of century rides on it. I think I may upgrade when they put disc brakes on but i don't want to loose my nice ride


----------



## antihero77

Stiff and solid just what is expected out of a pinarello


----------



## Oscarach

Finally got the Paris built up. Wish the weather would improve so I could go ride it


----------



## Rokh Hard

Hard Rojo F8 - ordered last week.....build up due Feb 14th. :thumbsup:


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...534.1073741900.1407573629&type=1&l=7d6d8ba6ca


----------



## Donn12

Rokh Hard said:


> Hard Rojo F8 - ordered last week.....build up due Feb 14th. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...534.1073741900.1407573629&type=1&l=7d6d8ba6ca



what build? If you haven't decided try campy 11speed. it is incredible!


----------



## Rokh Hard

Donn12 said:


> what build? If you haven't decided try campy 11speed. it is incredible!


you got it. it would be sin to put di2 on this machine. :mad2:

full campy. no eps. true to the old country. light and fast. no bs. :thumbsup:


----------



## antihero77

Congrats the f8 rides like a dream. But so does the dogma 2 and 65.1. Best bikes out there


----------



## Donn12

My LBS seems to build all of their new Pinarellos with Di2...they even had ultegra on a new dogma. Im sure Di2/9000 is good but it is not my thing.

A warning about EPS. If you don't want to get it - DO NOT DEMO IT!!


----------



## Rokh Hard

antihero77 said:


> Congrats the f8 rides like a dream. But so does the dogma 2 and 65.1. Best bikes out there


yep. they. are.


----------



## Rokh Hard

Donn12 said:


> My LBS seems to build all of their new Pinarellos with Di2...they even had ultegra on a new dogma. Im sure Di2/9000 is good but it is not my thing.
> 
> A warning about EPS. If you don't want to get it - DO NOT DEMO IT!!


demos coming in jan/feb. should have my frame by then. no electronic shifting. end. of. story.


----------



## Rokh On

antihero77 said:


> Congrats the f8 rides like a dream. But so does the dogma 2 and 65.1. Best bikes out there


Sometimes I wish I had waited the year until the F8 came out before buying mine. I knew it was coming. Glad I missed the F8 demo day at my lbs.

I agree with Donn12. Campy 11 speed. I went the SR (non EPS) route and like it much better compared to my 2011 Red.


----------



## shaneh

Here is my new to me this week, '13 Dogma 65.1. Coming off of a '12 Spec Roubaix SL3 Bought it as a frameset and added my spare parts I'd accumulated, along with the DI2 from the Roubaix until I can get Campy EPS for it. First 30 miles on it today. One of my riding partners has a Dogma and a Prince and the other has a Paris, so I couldn't help but join the club.


----------



## Donn12

what's the deal with the fork? I kind of like it. You may get criticized for the massive saddle bag. If so you will deserve it! my first dogma picture got flamed bad


----------



## shaneh

Guy who first purchased it ordered BOB frame with a matte white fork and then ran white tape, white saddle, and white spoked wheels. It's growing on me and I've ordered a new white seat and white tape to see what it looks like. 

Yeah, I could care less if someone doesn't like the bag. I hate having things like tools, tube, and a cell phone in my jersey.  I'll probably switch it to my smaller one from my mountain bike, though.


----------



## Donn12

I have a MTB with the swat storage below one of the bottle cages. it holds a tube lever and CO2. I am thinking of trying one on a road bike. no luck for the pump but i find I prefer a longer one anyway. I currently have a Lezyne bag that is very small and snug under the seat. not very noticeable at all and has a space for all of the above plus a nice multitool.


----------



## antihero77

I got rid of saddle bags along time ago. Now I use a toe strap from backcountry research best wY to carry your gear under your saddle


----------



## Granpa

New bike!


----------



## mimason

Dogma F8 size 54 - white saddle on order and fork cut to be completed. ENVE wheels forthcoming.


----------



## Rob997




----------



## Rokh Hard

antihero77 said:


> Congrats the f8 rides like a dream. But so does the dogma 2 and 65.1. Best bikes out there


right. just got back from a month on the beaches of cambodia. and this was waiting for me when i returned! 59.5cm. starting the build.


----------



## jwp75

My new MyWay Dogma!!!!!


----------



## Rokh Hard

nice one!!!




jwp75 said:


> View attachment 303064
> View attachment 303065
> 
> 
> My new MyWay Dogma!!!!!


----------



## wevergo

.....


----------



## Jaap Telder

My old Dogma 60.1 (original, no counterfeit :lol: )


----------



## Dariob

Hi , New F8 just builded !!


----------



## shanehill

Here's the look of my '13 Dogma now. Put the Bora's on it last night. Wow, what a ride difference compared to the Eurus or HED's that I had on it before.


----------



## antihero77

shanehill said:


> Here's the look of my '13 Dogma now. Put the Bora's on it last night. Wow, what a ride difference compared to the Eurus or HED's that I had on it before.


what makes these wheels so much better then your old heds?


----------



## shanehill

They're absolutely smooth and not harsh at all. And for a carbon wheel, the braking is fantastic. The braking really surprised me.


----------



## Aaron O

Well, mine is a bit different.

Galmozzi built, mid-60s...


----------



## velodog

Aaron O said:


> Well, mine is a bit different.
> 
> Galmozzi built, mid-60s...


This is a Nice bicycle.


----------



## K Dub Cycle

shanehill said:


> Here's the look of my '13 Dogma now. Put the Bora's on it last night. Wow, what a ride difference compared to the Eurus or HED's that I had on it before.


Are those the 2015 Boras with the 24.2mm wide rims? What size tubulars are you using?


----------



## Matt Lucas

*2015 Prince*

My new Prince frame about to come together. Old 105 mechs fitted temporarily t set cable lengths until Ultegra 11peed goodies turn up.


----------



## K Dub Cycle

2014 Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Naked (859)
Carbon Torayca 65HM1K
Campagnolo Super Record mechanical
3T ARX/Ergonova cockpit
fi'zi:k Antares 00 saddle
Campagnolo Shamal/Conti GP4000S II
I am wanting to get a set of 2015 Bora One 35 Dark Label tubular wheels with the 24.2mm wide rim. Veloflex 25mm Arenberg tires. Does anyone know if there is enough frame clearance for this wheel/tire combo?


----------



## Rokh Hard




----------



## Travis Bickel

This is the second Pinarello I have in my basement. This one is about 8cm too small so it will be on the move. It is an '80s Montello. I am in the process of breaking it all down to give it a complete overhaul before I build it back up. I will post another picture of it when I am done.


----------



## Rokh Hard

right on Travis!!! :thumbsup:





Travis Bickel said:


> This is the second Pinarello I have in my basement. This one is about 8cm too small so it will be on the move. It is an '80s Montello. I am in the process of breaking it all down to give it a complete overhaul before I build it back up. I will post another picture of it when I am done.
> View attachment 305676


----------



## Donn12

Rokh Hard said:


>



Rock - did you change the free hub out or keep a campy cassette? I am surprised you didn't switch the wheels out when you changed the gruppo. I have some shamals on a de rosa but for the dogmas I think a blacked out aero wheel is hard to beat


----------



## Rokh Hard

Donn12 said:


> Rock - did you change the free hub out or keep a campy cassette?


yes, i changed out the whole campy drivetrain grouppo. i was not happy with the 2015 Campagnolo Super Record performance as there are problems with the bottom bracket and front derailleur that campagnolo could not resolve, so i pulled the plug on the SR drivetrain.



> I am surprised you didn't switch the wheels out when you changed the gruppo. I have some shamals on a de rosa but for the dogmas I think a blacked out aero wheel is hard to beat


i have not had a problem with the campy wheels (as of yet) and im encouraged by the fact that they are reputed to be very well suited for my size, weight and the crappy condition of the roads around here....i need a tough wheel, im told the shamal would be well suited, all around tough wheel. also where i ride it can get quite windy at times (the mtns) so aero is not my first choice. i already notice a big difference in how the gusts affect the F8 as compared to my Rokh. light is good, but if im doing 85km down a hill, and the wind kicks me across the road sideways, ill be glad i have those shallow shamals!


----------



## etil_etanoat

This is my Pinarello F8 Wiggo edition frame. Still waiting to build this baby up.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

^ Oh yeah! That Wiggo tribute is very very nice.


----------



## Donn12

etil_etanoat said:


> This is my Pinarello F8 Wiggo edition frame. Still waiting to build this baby up.
> 
> View attachment 305681


that is superb! what will the build be?


----------



## etil_etanoat

Donn12 said:


> that is superb! what will the build be?


For now my shortlisted components for the build are below:

ENVE SES 4.5 clincher wheelset with DT180 hubs (white).
ENVE carbon stem
ENVE SES aero bar
ENVE bottle cage x 2
ENVE Garmin mount
Fabric ALM saddle (white) or SWORKS Romin/Toupe (white)
Shimano DuraAce Di2
KMC X11SL Ti Nitride chain (gold)
EE Cycle breaks
Speedplay Zero pedal (white)
Stage power meter

I welcome any suggestions or recommendations :thumbsup:
If any of you know of any good saddle with white/gold color or bar tape with white/gold color please let me know!


----------



## Rokh Hard

thats a FINE list you have there! 

ive been threading some miles on the new di2 system (replaced the new campy super record)....that system is perfect. it just works, and works really well. no if, ands or buts.

the rest of the list looks good as well, although im not a big fan of speedplay. carry on!! :thumbsup:




etil_etanoat said:


> For now my shortlisted components for the build are below:
> 
> ENVE SES 4.5 clincher wheelset with DT180 hubs (white).
> ENVE carbon stem
> ENVE SES aero bar
> ENVE bottle cage x 2
> ENVE Garmin mount
> Fabric ALM saddle (white) or SWORKS Romin/Toupe (white)
> Shimano DuraAce Di2
> KMC X11SL Ti Nitride chain (gold)
> EE Cycle breaks
> Speedplay Zero pedal (white)
> Stage power meter
> 
> I welcome any suggestions or recommendations :thumbsup:
> If any of you know of any good saddle with white/gold color or bar tape with white/gold color please let me know!


----------



## etil_etanoat

Donn12 said:


> that is superb! what will the build be?





Rokh Hard said:


> thats a FINE list you have there!
> 
> ive been threading some miles on the new di2 system (replaced the new campy super record)....that system is perfect. it just works, and works really well. no if, ands or buts.
> 
> the rest of the list looks good as well, although im not a big fan of speedplay. carry on!! :thumbsup:


Currently on a Shimano DuraAce pedal so thinking of trying something different. Look pedal more or less the same. Thus the reason for Speedplay (and they have white color!). May end up still using the Shimano though


----------



## Rokh Hard

etil_etanoat said:


> Currently on a Shimano DuraAce pedal so thinking of trying something different. Look pedal more or less the same. Thus the reason for Speedplay (and they have white color!). May end up still using the Shimano though



right on! 

give it a spin....i have found the speed plays wear quickly on the bottom of the shoe and they are more expensive than the shimanos when time to replace.


----------



## 768Q

From last Saturday's "Wine Country Century" 










View attachment 305790


----------



## mimason

updated


----------



## K Dub Cycle

Rokh Hard said:


> yes, i changed out the whole campy drivetrain grouppo. i was not happy with the 2015 Campagnolo Super Record performance as there are problems with the bottom bracket and front derailleur that campagnolo could not resolve, so i pulled the plug on the SR drivetrain.


I guess I am glad I have the 2014 SR groupset, then. I had not heard about the issues with the front derailleur and bottom bracket on the 2015 SR.


----------



## Rokh Hard

yeah, there is something going on with that 2015 ultra torque bottom bracket. ive been messaging with another member here on the forums who has new F8 and is going thru the exact same problems as i had with the campy super record. he is in the process of switching to di2 as well. out of respect, ill let him "out" himself if he chooses to do so. :thumbsup:


in the interim.....enjoy this nugget of GrandeRosso trying to get out the doggie door....





K Dub Cycle said:


> I guess I am glad I have the 2014 SR groupset, then. I had not heard about the issues with the front derailleur and bottom bracket on the 2015 SR.


----------



## tottenham21




----------



## Sisbud

My dogma f8. What a bike


----------



## gioscinelli

*85 Pinarello Record road bike*

Purchased the Pinarello Record over the last week and road the beauty for a short distance and as usual the weather in Chicago land is not cooperating! As far as I can tell the Pinarello has superb in handling and quickness, but need longer distances for comparison to the other Italian bikes, Gios, Cinelli, Peugeot PX 10 and Colnago C50 (know the differences between CF and Steel)! You'll notice that the Pinarello lettering is not original, do to poor quality decals, so the previous owner block painted the lettering









Gioscinelli


----------



## chaz44

View attachment 306379


----------



## chaz44




----------



## 768Q

Climbing Sweetwater Springs here in Nor Cal yesterday on the 2012 DogmaK


----------



## 768Q

Yesterdays 74 mile ride with the wife....


----------



## crewman

How about 2 Dogma's and a Pegoretti?


----------



## Swen6

My F8 frame arrived and was waiting for me when I finished work yesterday.

Ultegra 6870
RS81's
Fizik Cockpit.

I did buy the Fizik fluro Orange bar tape but it wasn't a direct match and would have potentially ruined the look of the bike.


----------



## crydaddy

https://goo.gl/photos/wzYftVD4NovUG6VV6
https://goo.gl/photos/u3oDJjNEu4E8Bdyw5


----------



## etil_etanoat

Finally got it today. A few bumps during the build process but it is all behind me now! :thumbsup:


----------



## tk288

Here is mine, just picked it up


----------



## etil_etanoat

Just got it build up last week.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/pinarello-f8-wiggo-tribute-349727.html


----------



## GKSki

Sweet red, but spacer heaven.


----------



## dvr

Some pictures of the 3 Pinarello's I own and enjoy.


----------



## Oncojeans

My new ride....2014 Rokh with Dura Ace. Simply sensational


----------



## antihero77

dvr said:


> Some pictures of the 3 Pinarello's I own and enjoy.


Nice looking fleet. I'm surprised you went from a 65.1 to f8. Ride is very similar.


----------



## Rokh Hard

Oncojeans said:


> My new ride....2014 Rokh with Dura Ace. Simply sensational
> View attachment 309636



simply beautiful!! VERY nice!! congrats!!!!


----------



## f8marzio

My new Pinarello F8


----------



## Rokh Hard

f8marzio said:


> My new Pinarello F8
> View attachment 309743



nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Edster

My LBS was able to order this 2014 frame and transferred the parts off my 2007 Scott Addict. This photo was taken when I picked up my Marvel. I ended up getting a new stem and handlbar (Zipp). I love the ride.


----------



## davejunia

Over 40+ pictures of the bike, if you are interested: https://www.flickr.com/photos/davejunia/albums/72157660712776697


----------



## gioscinelli

Very aggressive look! Strikes fear to anyone considering competing against this awesome machine!


----------



## antihero77

davejunia said:


> View attachment 310759
> 
> 
> Over 40+ pictures of the bike, if you are interested: https://www.flickr.com/photos/davejunia/albums/72157660712776697


I love how you have the new aero stem and bar on this bike.


----------



## 768Q

From Saturdays 70 mile ride, climbing Sweetwater in Nor Cal....


----------



## antihero77

View attachment 312634


My babies


----------



## psalm116

Finally finished my Pinarello build


----------



## K Dub Cycle

Dogma F8 677 BoB Super Record. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfuchs

*My new Gan S*

2016 Gan S. Athena EPS with Record brakes and Super Record crank.


----------



## Super Pedro

I would like to post a pic of my bike but I can't see the upload place !!


----------



## rlsmith17

A few picks of my new Dogma F8. Bought it from Glory Cycles.com and just got it on Friday.


----------



## shogun!

Hirokushi


----------



## Jaap Telder

shogun! said:


>


It is not a Pina, it is a counterfeit!	
Wrong font.


----------



## shogun!

Hirokushi


----------



## DTD1

Just got it. 1-17-2017
54 cm.
Fizik component build
9100 Group
3.4 Enve
Pro 4 tires

.
.


----------



## cohiba7777

love it!


----------



## GKSki

I know you are still sizing it, but has anyone mentioned too many spacers?


----------



## JimmyORCA

My F10 in Taiwan


----------



## johnsogr

*New F8*

Can't believe how fast this bike is, and love the ETAP!


----------



## DTD1

Who built your Bike? Or did you acquire the Frame and build it yourself? Looks like a 56+ Frame. Got the 017 Team Sky 54 size Frame F8. Have taken her out. Know the Frame can handle a lot of jarring Potholes with Enve 3.4s. She is a stiff Frame. Still getting used to it! You got a real good looking frame BUILD there! Grats!!


----------



## johnsogr

Built most of it myself (had a hard time w/ the EE-brakes), build completed @ Toga in NYC. Size is a 53cm, only one ride in as it's cold as b**** here, can't wait for more spring. Here's a shot from the other side:


----------



## DTD1

Where you get the Frame! Gita! 53hasa TT of 545mm. Was going to get it. Maybe I should have since I had to get a 90m Stem. Reach is 386mm for both so I got the 54. 
Do not see a big difference with the F10 of the F8? 
What Crank I that? Best
Safe Rides!


----------



## johnsogr

Ha crank is standard SRAM Red w/ Osymetric chainrings. Never tried the F10 but the F8 was on sale and the F10 is way expensive.


----------



## Matt Lucas

Pinarello Prince on an early start in Perth, Western Australia


----------



## MtKuna

Got a great deal on a NOS 2015 F*. Built in up myself.......


----------



## pit

My f8. Thanks!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

MtKuna said:


> Got a great deal on a NOS 2015 F*. Built in up myself.......
> View attachment 319278


I think this is the best paintjob Pinarello has ever had.


----------



## BunnV

*2016 MyWay F8*









Four months wait for the paint job. Worth every minute. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaap Telder




----------



## mkentik

In blue twotone









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ITALIAN MISTRESS No.2

meet Italian Mistress No.2






































It doesn’t get any easier, you just get faster. – Greg Lemond


----------

